# Today



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

In a way I'm relieved that the attachment for my last post didn't work. I'm happy that some people participated on my threads. It seems that there aren't that many Di Stefano or Gobbi fans on the forum. Or maybe GregMitchell does so good work that that they don't have to. Or maybe they don't want to write because they don't like the singers. That can't be the answer because I asked about peoples opinions. That includes both those that like and those who don't.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

More fans of divas than of _divi_ on here, alas- but it's always nice to have a bit of diversity, so your posts are very welcome. Gobbi and Di Stefano are remembered mainly (here anyway) as Callas partners, so discussion of them possibly tends to get swamped by discussion of Callas. If it's any consolation, your threads are more popular than mine!


----------

